# From NY to TX ...



## wikkedlilgrrl (Nov 26, 2010)

*Ok Pretty-s ... Culture shock is starting to set in.  I've recently relocated from NY to sunny SA, TX and I'm feeling a little homesick & missin' my grrls {not to mention HOME}.  While this transition has been HARD it is a GOOD one.  I'm looking for some comfort & some new friends ... Anyone in my area feelin' charitable?  Lunch? Margarita or 3?  Shopping? Something? *


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 26, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra! Hope you're feeling at home here 

  	What was your reason for moving to texas?


----------



## marajode (Nov 26, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra and welcome to Texas!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I know it's a culture shock.   What part of TX?


----------



## Soul Unique (Nov 27, 2010)

I hope your transition experience from home to home improves.

  	I'm sure you'll find many friendly friends in your area on Specktra. 

  	Good Luck!


----------



## naturallyfab (Nov 27, 2010)

Welcome!  I hope you have a wonderful time in Texas!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 27, 2010)

to specktra. i hope that the move went ok for you. i think you should head out to a bar and try and get talking with the locals to make new friends


----------



## MelissaAnn (Nov 27, 2010)

Im in Houston  Welcome to TX! Hope your adjustment gets a little easier for you!!


----------



## MissPanther (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice to meet you! I'm new too  
  	Hope you have a great time here!


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey there! Welcome to TX! I'm in Austin... which isn't too far away... so if you're ever in town and want to do some shopping and lunch.... let's do it! =)


----------



## paparazziboy (Nov 27, 2010)

welcome im from san antonio its a big shock i know trust me i know its gonna feel the same way when i move to LA


----------



## Susanne (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## wikkedlilgrrl (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome & wishes ... Prior to moving I was trying to get acclimated to the site and be a bit more active. I've enjoyed so many of the posts! Since I'm trying to figure it all out I'm not so sure how the "multi" quote function works and didn't want to overwhelm by responding to EACH response individually soooo ...

  	To answer your questions, suggestions, etc ...

  	I moved to TX for a myriad of reasons: (*@LittleMaryJane*)



 		The cost of living alone is worth it! My rent in NY was 1800$ ... here? A fraction of that! 	
 		The warmer weather is a plus (never having to dig my car out of a dirty snowbank is AWESOME!) 	
 		Job market (if and when I ever decide to return to work -- I stay home to care for my youngest son who has special needs) seems to be plentiful 	
 		Lastly ... my BFF/Love of my life moved here in 2006 (he is also the father of my youngest) and airfare was getting CRAZY! LOL! 
 
  	I'm in San Antonio (*@marajode*) it just lacks CULTURAL DIVERSITY!  
  	The "bar" scene isn't for me (*@LMD84*) ... can't even use the I'm-too-old-for-that-now excuse because even in my younger years ... it wasn't for me, but thank you for the suggestion.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Lastly ... Those of you in my area (*@Kaliraksha* & *@paparazziboy*) ... Keep in touch! Let's get together sometime!

  	Thanks again for the warm welcome & wishes!


----------

